# Miracle Detail present a Aston Martin V8, correction with many Rupes polishers!!!!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Onyx black Aston Martin Vantage V8 roadster came in for a Ultimate Detail and to remove that almighty scratch on the bonnet, consisting of wash process with citrus degreaser on lower half, arches, wheels, door shuts, petrol cap, boot shut, pressure washed at 40c, washed, clayed and dried, 2 stage Paintwork correction using Rupes TA50 mini random orbital polisher, Rupes Bigfoot LHR75, LHR15e polishers, using a Rupes green pad and Zephir and finishing with Rupes white pad and diamond gloss, ipa wipe down, Gtechniq EXO application to paintwork, wheels and calipers, Gtechniq G1 to the windows, Gtechniq I1 to the roof, interior steam cleaned, leather conditioned, tyres dressed, front grill and exhausts polished. 14 hours in all.

Here's one of the clients replies after he got the car home in the p*ssing rain after a 50 mile drive…

"Have to say I am really impressed with the finish on the paintwork as well as the coating you have applied - after driving it back on the motorway in heavy rain most of the car remained immaculate after a couple of hours of drying in my garage!"















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing transformation of an amazing car! But it begs the question how can Aston Martin get away with really poor results like this time after time? Has anyone actually approached them to offer to complete the cars prior to pdi?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Black you could swim in.... what it should have been from the factory! Top stuff...


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow !!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work....

Not sure which i like more this pic










Or this pic...










Lovely work.. no wonder the owner was happy.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another top work with stunning results:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great presentation that is what you call Marketing, an array of loveliness. 

Thank-you a wonderful result. John THt.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

No wonder it took 14 hrs, look how many pics you took!!! LOL!!! 

On a more serious note.... Top job as ever, thank you for sharing it! :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Paul, those Aston's are pretty spectacular to look at:thumb:

Kev


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning is the only word good enough paul top man


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

What a car...I really love it..your work is awesome too


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

stunning, great correction shown here.. if only I could work a pad that well :lol:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Great Work Paul....AS ALWAYS !!!

RUPES RULES!!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work, :thumb:.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 1, 2011)

Making Glass:buffer:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

outstanding work as ever Paul. 

can i ask what your method is for cleaning and protecting the folding roof??

Dave


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay, but here is the video of the detail






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Porkypig said:


> No wonder it took 14 hrs, look how many pics you took!!! LOL!!!
> 
> On a more serious note.... Top job as ever, thank you for sharing it! :thumb:


PMSL!!! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------

